# Sensors Get Asked Intuitive Questions



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Now before you attempt to diss me with your "come on, what's an intuitive question, exactly?" or "more like sensors answer stupid questions"- people on the internet are mean- but anyway, whatever, im just asking sensors questions really. let it be known that in having interacted with both sensors and intuitives, I can tell easily the types of questions which bore each of the types. 

Sensors, as you may or may not know, are known for being down-to-earth, practical people who do not concern themselves with the dilly dally of the non-concrete. Its the reason why there aren't that many sensors on this website (Myers Briggs being completely based in the theoretical/hypothetical). But I think a lot of intuitive confuse themselves with being sensors and vice versa and so I made this thread with those with this dilemma in mind. It should help with knowing whether or not you hold the same reasoning skills and perspective. 

So here are some questions for you sensors: 

TYPE: 

-----------

1. What Do You Think Hierarchy Says About Our Society? 
2. Do You Think Right and Wrong Exists?
3. Do You Think Mother Nature Is Beautiful?
4. Do You Think Individual Survival Is In The Hands Of Other People?
5. Do You Think Procreation Is Done For Non Selfish Reasons? If So, What Reasons?
6. Do You Think Civilization Has A Positive or Negative Influence On Society?
7. Is Everything Is Programmed?
8. Is Lying Needed? 



Thats all I could think of. 

Intuitives feel free to add. 

Expand upon as many as you want and yes 0 is a number, but can't see reason for looking at this thread if that is your way of thinking because views add to something. I don't know what I'm saying, maths pun or something.


----------



## TalNFJ (May 5, 2017)

This is just giving more fuel for sensors to hate on intuitives and intuitives to feel superior to sensors, whether you want it to or not.

The questions are absolutley the growth of the stereotypes as each of these questions are asked a lot by most people on the planet regardless of type, sensors are concerned with the non-concrete because they're human.

I don't understand at all what the questions are testing either since most of them are actually very concrete questions. The question about nature is completley concrete related, since nature is concrete and it's actually quite common for sensors to exprience nature even more strongly than intuitives. Most of these are also just yes or no questions that represent a grasp of the world and a value system, and every person has a grasp of the world and a value system that are normally not a consequence of their personality type but of a lot of other factors.

For example an Ni dom can say right and wrong don't exist and another Ni dom can say they do. What does it mean? Not much.

A sensor can answer in literally the exact same way but people will think his answer is shallow and their basis is the manifestation of their never ending and growing ego.

I don't wanna go too off track, the point is this isn't testing anything at all, it's not helping us understand sensors more and it's only making people just a little more angry for the day.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

"What do you think it would happen if ----insert some craziness---?"

Those Are very good questions to identify sensors and intuitives...


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

The questions look like a tracklist.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

TalNFJ said:


> This is just giving more fuel for sensors to hate on intuitives and intuitives to feel superior to sensors, whether you want it to or not.
> 
> The questions are absolutley the growth of the stereotypes as each of these questions are asked a lot by most people on the planet regardless of type, sensors are concerned with the non-concrete because they're human.
> 
> ...


I'm not asking for any hate, im simply asking sensors opinions on certain things to see how they might view things differently. I don't see how that asks for hate. We could say that the very idea that there is intuitive and sensor dichotomies carries hate. You could also apply that way of thinking to test questions. You can't choose to see hate in everything when there are just visible differences. 

Its not testing anything either, but if I were to use your response to test anything, it would be to show that people don't want honesty as they view it as a potential threat to who knows what. By putting down your response, your actually inspiring hate to what I thought might be a good way to learn more about sensors and the idea behind sensor bias.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Turi said:


> The questions look like a tracklist.


Weren't you INTJ like a moment ago? Why'd you change your mind?


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

FePa said:


> "What do you think it would happen if ----insert some craziness---?"
> 
> Those Are very good questions to identify sensors and intuitives...


Its partly good just to put these threads down to see how others react to it. MBTI is all theoretical in nature and to see threads go hysterical over an idea I also find incredibly interesting. So yes, in a way, I'm acting out your tease of my question, im asking "what do you think would happen if a person puts down a thread asking sensors questions?"- doesn't sound too crazy does it?


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm an ISFP and I was going to answer but to be perfectly honest with you I read through the questions thinking 'what a load of pretentious twaddle'! Sorry!

No offence but when I see posts like this it's like you're just trying to prove how very intellectual intuitives are and what big words you can use. In reality, do all intuitives think like they're writing a philosophy exam all the time? I know you said it wasn't meant in a 'get-one-up' kind of way, but that's exactly how it looks


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

well, i would be able to answer most of this questions ( 2,4,5,6,8 and maybe 7 ) but the problem is that my English isn't perfect but you probably know this already. i'll try my best :

2. It depends on what kind of "existence" you talking about. if we are talking about concrete existence, i would say its not exist.but, if we are talking about abstract existence, i'll definitely say yes. Its also depends on the society you are belong to, because right and wrong ( or good and bad ) are subjective. for example : in many Western countries, extreme religions are not accepted and they are considered "bad" or "wrong", while in many countries in the Middle East, it's actually accepted. In Conclusion, right and wrong is subjective and it depends on what kind of existence you talking about.

4. I'll say yes, indeed. I think that the best way for individual to survive ( lets say, zombie apocalypse :wink is to join others. more people = more power, skills etc'. but, it's also depends on the people. for example, i would defentley team up with my friends if we all wanted to survive, but, i would be very cautious and wary about strangers.

5. It depends, like the other questions, its all a matter of point of view. I would consider it selfish, but not wrong, it is ok to be selfish sometimes and i believe that every human being on this planet is selfish in some kind of way. In contrast, other people would not only say that its not selfish, but actually the opposite, they believe that the act of giving life to other human being and take care of him for many years isn't selfish, but someone like me would say that the act of giving someone life just because you wanted a child, is in fact selfish.

6. I cant say much about this, but i would say that it has positive influence on society, Civilization is all about the progress of the human race and i can't see anything wrong about this. maybe some people would say that it has negative impact on society because many people this days care more about their individuallity and success and they don't seem to care about other things like love and family, but well, this is atleast what i think people who are against it think.

8. Lying is needed, definitely. i can't really say much about this, but i can say that lying saved me from time to time.


i dont think i am a Sensor, but i really wanted to answer some of this questions, and im sorry for my broken English :laughing:


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

I think I'm an intuitive, although Turi thinks I'm a sensor, but I think Turi's a sensor. If you get what I mean.

Anyway... Whichever I am, I'll have a go at these.

1. What Do You Think Hierarchy Says About Our Society?

It doesn't say anything about society. It says as a whole about humanity that we are a social species. Similarly to how wolves, cats, dogs, birds, bees, ants and many other species can build societies with hierarchies, in which there's the old/important guy making decisions or leading the pack/flock, and the followers/fighters/scouts executing orders.

So, all it says about us is that we're living creatures that rely on social structuring (hierarchy) to survive, because we're incapable of surviving as lone-wolves.

2. Do You Think Right and Wrong Exists?

Depends on the boundaries of the moral theatre. Something that seems right within the boundaries of a flat will seem wrong within the boundaries of a street, but will again seem right within the boudaries of a city, and again wrong within the boundaries of a country, and then right within the boundaries of the world, and then wrong within the boundaries of the solar system, and then right within the boundaries of the universe... you get me.

If you're asking whether something is ultimately right or wrong. Maybe there is, but humans aren't smart enough to figure that out, or if they will be smart enough to figure that out, they won't accept it, because it will contradict their own moral theatre. (if let's say the universe deems it to be ultimately good to kill and destroy)

3. Do You Think Mother Nature Is Beautiful?

Beauty is relative. Similarly to how I may fall in love for one woman, whom you'd consider to be completely unlovable and vice-versa. Beauty is a feeling of attraction towards something that exhibits truth or comfort or some sort, but every creature has his own vision of truth and his own need of comfort. So, well, maybe nature is beautiful to living creatures, but not beautiful to the undead.

4. Do You Think Individual Survival Is In The Hands Of Other People?

Not quite sure what this question is asking.

5. Do You Think Procreation Is Done For Non Selfish Reasons? If So, What Reasons?

Mostly selfish reasons.

6. Do You Think Civilization Has A Positive or Negative Influence On Society?

You can have either more civilization or less civilization within a society. Aka, one society can be more civilized and another less civilized. But you can't divide the concepts of civilization and society apart. Civilization explains the degree/level of social progress, while society itself is an object which is subjected to those degrees and levels. Civilization is a state of being, society is an item that is subjected to that state of being.

7. Is Everything Is Programmed?

What? Are you asking whether we have no real free will, but rather believe in an illusion of free will? If so, then I'm inclinged to agree. I think free will is a fallacy, because even our capacity to think is already determined by nature and upon birth. So technically we're humans who foolishly consider themselves gods.

8. Is Lying Needed?

Yes. Check the 48 Laws of Power for context.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I am sure many (Sensors)™ _philosophize_; and I reckon the difference(s) between (S/N) are distinct from a significance _in metaphysics_. 

Although, it seems you are seeking the differences via how sensors philosophize (&) how 'intuitives' _philosophize_ -- I wonder if such answers will expose some correlation via epistemic empiricism (&) 'sensing' (?) It seems widely accepted that for ex; 'intuition' via typology and 'general cognitive intuition' are not _necessarily_ correlated.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Mez said:


> I think I'm an intuitive, although Turi thinks I'm a sensor, but I think Turi's a sensor. If you get what I mean.


You don't think I'm a sensor, you just like the idea of me being one for whatever reason.

Every response you gave us straight up Te-Si btw.
Every one.

If you can somehow wrangle Ni out of this, then you should be a salesman as you'd make an killing.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

Turi said:


> You don't think I'm a sensor, you just like the idea of me being one for whatever reason.


Intuition tells me that you are.



Turi said:


> Every response you gave us straight up Te-Si btw.
> Every one.


Would be great if you'd give a more detailed explanation how my answers relate to Si


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Mez said:


> Intuition tells me that you are.


What intuition?




> Would be great if you'd give a more detailed explanation how my answers relate to Si


Just re-read them.
You should really dig into what Si is.
Si owns.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

@Turi , here's the reason why I reject being identified as a Si user:



> Si (Introverted Sensing):
> 
> Reliability: Si types are dependable, reliable and trustworthy. They like to belong to solid organizations that have reasonable in their ambitions and loyal to their employees. They are thorough and conscientious in fulfilling their responsibilities. *(I want to be dependable, reliable and trustworthy, but I end up being the exact opposite of that)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Mez said:


> @Turi , here's the reason why I reject being identified as a Si user:


... if you're keen, read these books:

_Personality Types: An Owners Manual _by Lenore Thomson.
_8 Keys to Self Leadership_ - Dario Nardi


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

Turi said:


> No.. actual credible sources, please.
> 
> That is way too "descriptive" - too many assumptions regarding behaviour.. no explanations as to how Si actually works
> 
> ...


The problem is that my dad is almost definitely an ISTJ/ESTJ, a very strong Si user, which actually fits those descriptions. And my main conflict with him is that I rely on fantasy-driven theoretical projections to understand how the world works or will work, while he entirely relies on experience to argue how the world works and has worked. We arrive at the exact same conclusions at the end, but using completely opposite methods, and despite arriving at the same conclusion still remain in a state of strong conflict about the methods and semantics used to justify that conclusion.
His focus on Si was the primary reason I had a very horrible relationship with him until my 20's, ripe with countless misunderstandings. And in general, every single person who tested as a Sensor had a horrible relationship with me, while all Intuitives seemed to be on the same wavelength, instant mental comfort.

I completely reject my relationship to Si because I see and feel zero connection to it. If you deem you are consciously confident in me being a Si user, you need to explain it, not run away by appealing to authority.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Mez said:


> The problem is that my dad is almost definitely an ISTJ/ESTJ, a very strong Si user, which actually fits those descriptions. And my main conflict with him is that I rely on fantasy-driven theoretical projections to understand how the world works or will work, while he entirely relies on experience to argue how the world works and has worked. We arrive at the exact same conclusions at the end, but using completely opposite methods, and despite arriving at the same conclusion still remain in a state of strong conflict about the methods and semantics used to justify that conclusion.
> His focus on Si was the primary reason I had a very horrible relationship with him until my 20's, ripe with countless misunderstandings. And in general, every single person who tested as a Sensor had a horrible relationship with me, while all Intuitives seemed to be on the same wavelength, instant mental comfort.
> 
> I completely reject my relationship to Si because I see and feel zero connection to it. If you deem you are consciously confident in me being a Si user, you need to explain it, not run away by appealing to authority.


I'm not going to bother, there's no point, I'm not here to combat this kind of bullshit sensor bias.

Get your dad to take a test, who knows, you might be surprised.

Was this thread about yourself or your dad?
personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1169522-between-intj-entj-istj-estj.html

I'm not running away from shit, I'm giving you solid resources to better inform yourself.

You keep citing and quoting internet posts and blogs.
Read some books.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

Turi said:


> I'm not going to bother, there's no point, I'm not here to combat this kind of bullshit sensor bias.


And the self-typed INFJ ran away again.



Turi said:


> Get your dad to take a test, who knows, you might be surprised.


He did. In fact, I ran him through many tests over the course of several months because I was extremely interested in why we have so much natural conflict/disgreement with him, maybe type can provide the answers.

Result: he always typed as a sensor, and always as an ESTJ although I personally think he's more of an ISTJ.

My mother (who always tests as an intuitive) left him, because of strong mental discomfort. I always test as an intuitive as well (over the course of the entire year of testing I had never been identified as a Sensor with the rare exception of ISTP as a strong Se user) And always had a wonderful relationship with her, as well as with all of my close friends all of whom also test as intuitives.



Turi said:


> Was this thread about yourself or your dad?
> personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1169522-between-intj-entj-istj-estj.html


Running away again. I remember another ENTJ forum member being pissed off with you for this exact same reason. You were an INTP back then.



Turi said:


> I'm not running away from shit, I'm giving you solid resources to better inform yourself.


Never asked for resources. Only asked for explanations.



Turi said:


> You keep citing and quoting internet posts and blogs.
> Read some books.


Then what's the point of having a forum? Let's just all live in a library.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Mez said:


> And the self-typed INFJ ran away again.


I'm not self typed.



> He did. In fact, I ran him through many tests over the course of several months because I was extremely interested in why we have so much natural conflict/disgreement with him, maybe type can provide the answers.
> 
> Result: he always typed as a sensor, and always as an ESTJ although I personally think he's more of an ISTJ.


Bullshit.



> My mother (who always tests as an intuitive) left him, because of strong mental discomfort. I always test as an intuitive as well (over the course of the entire year of testing I had never been identified as a Sensor with the rare exception of ISTP as a strong Se user) And always had a wonderful relationship with her, as well as with all of my close friends all of whom also test as intuitives.


lol




> Running away again. I remember another ENTJ forum member being pissed off with you for this exact same reason. You were an INTP back then.


What are your other account names here?
I've tried the INTP hat on, yes.




> Never asked for resources. Only asked for explanations.


I don't understand why you won't broaden your horizons and expand your knowledge.

Anyway, I'm done here - I think you're deceptive, an alt account, and beyond full of shit.

Have a good one.


----------

